# My Latest Russian



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very pleasent supprise arrival in the post this morning from Jason, thanks mate


















Kit appears to have been made in the late `70`s, I love the packaging, real `50`s feel to it, note the brown leaflet is construction details the white one a history of Mikoyan-Gurevich, both are in Russian









I first liked the Mig -15 in `59 when my brother had an Arfix kit of one









I`ve been wanting to get one for years, trouble is this kit is so cool as it is with all its original packaging and leaflets that I don`t think I can bring myself to make it









Still I`m really chuffed to have it, thanks again Jase









BTW here`s the real thing







...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been wanting to get one for years, trouble is this kit is so cool as it is with all its original packaging and leaflets that I don`t think I can bring myself to make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caroline recon`s I`m _really_ *Sad!!*


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's actually quite a big market for _unmade_ kits. Happens with old Tamiya radio controlled models too. Part of the collectibility of the models stems the cool box artwork!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> There's actually quite a big market for _unmade_ kits.Â Happens with old Tamiya radio controlled models too.Â Part of the collectibility of the models stems the cool box artwork!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Rich









I`m just off to blow a rasberry at Caroline before I run out of the house to work
















Actually I wouldn`t sell something that was given to me and anyway I think its really cool


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Slightly off-topic, but a year or two ago (as I think I've mentioned before) I decided to re-buy all the old Matchbox cars I used to own during the 60's and 70's - ain't eBay wonderful for a sad old git like me









Of course I'm going to photograph all the models but I haven't got around to it yet. I have however, scanned all the boxes and put up an "under construction" web page here:

MATCHBOX

So, you may enjoy the cool box artwork


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad you like it Mac...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Glad you like it Mac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t `_ like`_









I Love It























Thanks again









Caroline still saysI`m sad


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got loads of un made model kits.

Mainly cars.

Am I sitting on my pension


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> I've got loads of un made model kits.
> 
> Mainly cars.
> 
> ...


Well I`ve just had some geezer called William Gates email me, apparently owns some dodgy computer software company, anyway says he`ll let me have sack loads of stock in his company for the kit.









So I says to him......









Its mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Slightly off-topic, but a year or two ago (as I think I've mentioned before) I decided to re-buy all the old Matchbox cars I used to own during the 60's and 70's - ain't eBay wonderful for a sad old git like me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kewl!!


----------

